# Kanabo?



## Aiki Lee

Does anyone know of a samurai art that teaches the kanabo (big wooden club with metal studs), or if any company sells them?

I'm not looking to buy one, I'm just curious to see if they are out there.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

I don't know who is teaching Kanabo as an art.
 Most of those who used it were Sohei or bandit type figures and most likely not used by Samurai. Though Bojutsu is listed in the Bugei Juhappan
 I do not know how much training if any was done with it. There are different names and different sizes of these type of weapons but I don't know if there was any Ryuha that specialized in it. It does not seem like a very useful weapon in the mist of battle because of its weight and seems to not a very good match against other weapons. 

Here is one for sale:
http://www.nihonzashi.com/japanese_weapons_misc.aspx

Nice article on the subject:

http://www.aikidojournal.com/article.php?articleID=18

Maybe someone with more information can chime in I to would be curious what Ryuha used it or specialized in its use.


----------



## arnisador

Ah, I knew it as the Tetsubo! I've never heard of anyone who formally teaches it, or of a style dedicated to it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

I think that the Tetsubo &#37444; &#26834;meaning Iron staff or Bo
are different names for the same thing Kanabo &#37329;&#26834;  meaning Metal staff or Bo.  

So more pics:
http://tousando.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=arms&action=display&thread=573


----------



## Aiki Lee

Thanks guys. Your posts are much appreciated.


----------



## arnisador

The _Deadliest Warrior_ episode on Vikings vs. Samurai that has been showing recently does show a bit of kanabo, but mostly in the background.


----------



## K Williams

arnisador said:


> The _Deadliest Warrior_ episode on Vikings vs. Samurai that has been showing recently does show a bit of kanabo, but mostly in the background.


 
I just watched that episode! I think I want one made to 28" to 30", 1 7/8" striking surface, 1 1/4" diameter handle, 8" grip. 

http://www.nihonzashi.com/japanese_weapons_tetsubo.aspx


----------



## xoek

maybe there's no specific art that teaches it, but i wonder if there's other disciplines or arts whose skill would transfer over, kind of?

like i could see those smaller one handed ones on http://www.nihonzashi.com/japanese_weapons_tetsubo.aspx could possibly be used by one of the stick fighting arts like escrima or kali or any of the others. granted by someone whose forearms are the size of my biceps.

but that big one, the one from deadliest warrior. when i saw that simulated dramatized clip of that samurai wielding that thing rotating it over his head and breaking swords and smashing skulls in stylized fashion, it just spoke to me. i thought, i must learn to harness this awesome might.

maybe like a sword art? instead of cutting your enemies you'de be crushing their ribs, decimating their limbs and litterally smashing and breaking them down. like kendo or something?

anyone that know more than i do wanna enlighten me here?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

The Kanabo weighted at least 10lbs or so. It is often shown with a demon carrying it because it was so heavy. I don't know if it could be used as a weapon like in Kali or Escrima due to the weight of it.

It is doubtful that any sword art could be used for it. Bandits and warrior monks used it because of its destructive power and does not require much martial training except for strength. The Japanese were much smaller in the past so it is also doubtful your average 5ft Japanese was swinging it around and the elite Samurai most likely did not use it in battle due to its sloppiness compared to more effective weapons like Spear and Sword.


----------

